# Who Has the Gift of a Singing Voice?



## Shimmie (Mar 12, 2012)

I've never been able to sing...    I'm sitting here listening to my favorite Christian radio station  (  www.wrbs.com  ) and the voices are so strong and beautiful.  

So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing?  I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift. 

What songs do you sing best? 

What is/are your favourite soug/s to sing?

When did you or someone in your family notice your gift?

In what ways are you able to exercise your gift of singing?  

(Note:  Please don't feel 'hindered' to share if you sing outside of your Church -- no condemnation here) :Rose:

Did you ever take 'voice' lessons or was it just natural?

Do you sing lullabies or soft songs to your 'babies'/children?

Do you have videos or a YouTube of you singing?  Do you like your videos?  Can you share them here?   I think it would be a blessing.  

I'm just curious.   I'm not a singer, for some reason as an adult, I've never been able to sing;  but I used to sing my sisters' to sleep each night and I used to sing soft songs to my babies.    

When my mom was anxious, I would just talk to her very softly in a prayer and/or scripture and it would always calm her down and relax her.    I have a knack for putting people in my family to sleep...   

I just can't sing; my voice just never projected as a singer, it's just a low soft whisper.   *shrugs* ...  

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 13, 2012)

@Shimmie Hey sis!! 

I have been blessed with the ability to sing. Before I got saved I never sang...I sang in my High School Chior a couple of years. I went to a couple of solo competitions, but I was always deathly afraid of singing.My choir director would always threaten me if I didnt want to go . But when I came into God, thats when I started to really sing. When I first joined my church, one night we was all sitting around and people just started singing and praising God. So one of my friends said "Come on sis, sing with us"...I stepped out it and did it, and then they put me on the praise team.

So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing? I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift.  
When I sing I feel like that woman with the alabaster box. That was all she had, she didnt have much, she wasnt rich, but she came to God with all she had and worshipped. Thats how I feel, not to sound corny, but I feel like I am the foot of Jesus, giving him my "oil". Giving him my appreciation and thanks. My praise team director had to get on me because I would be singing and in the middle of my song, I would flat drop the mic and go worship in the corner.I would really get lost in the song and forget I was singing.But I've learned how to control it and still do my song..But it still happens every now and then . But I had to remember that with any other gift, its about service. I am serving the people when I am singing. 

What songs do you sing best?I loovvee worship songs! Majority of my songs that I lead are worship. I dont mind a good hand clapping foot stomping song, but I just get lost in the presence of God in worship. 

What is/are your favourite soug/s to sing? I have so many.But one of my favorites to lead is "He's Able" by Darwin Hobbs and "How Deeply I need you By Shekinah Glory"

When did you or someone in your family notice your gift? I dont think no one really has yet...but they will..Oh wait my dad did a couple of years ago when I sang for him, and he was like "where did that come from"? He didnt know I could sing because I never used to sing 
In what ways are you able to exercise your gift of singing? I sing on the praise team at my church. But honestly, I really like singing alone at home or in my car, because thats another way of prayer to me. When I am singing in front of an audience, its fine too. But when its just me and God...awww man, its so intimate to me then


Did you ever take 'voice' lessons or was it just natural? I never took lessons. I do practice because I want my gift to always grow and excel but I never took any professional lessons. 

Do you sing lullabies or soft songs to your 'babies'/children? Dont have any kids....yet 

Do you have videos or a YouTube of you singing? Do you like your videos? Can you share them here? I think it would be a blessing.  
I dont have any videos on youtube, but I may make one for yall tonight 


I loovve to sing because singing helps usher in the presence of God. But I dont pray for the ability to sound really good, I pray for the anointing. Because the anointing breaks the yoke and causes your song to minister into the hearts and be effective. I've heard many of nice voices but they had no anoniting.They hit all the high notes and did the runs perfectly, but still no anointing. I dont "perform or entertain"....I glorify God, I make it intimate.But when you can sing, and devils be cast out, and the sick are healed and people can be restored...thats what I want


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow... thanks Alicia.   I find this so comforting and your testimony is beautiful.    While I was reading your reply, I could 'feel' (sense) the flow of God's love.     There are those who just 'flow' with the gift of a beautiful voice that brings forth the presence of God.  

I'm looking forward to your video.      Please don't hesitate to share your 'gift' with us.   You never know whose heart you may be soothing or releasing from bondage.  The annointing truly does break (and destroy) the yolks of bondage   Music has power.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2012)

I know we have more "voice gifts" among us.   Please share.  It's time to heal the broken hearted.       Don't hide your 'light' under bushels...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can carry a tune, but I know I need voice lessons ...I'm in my church choir and on our praise team ...sorry to say this but I've been thinking about leaving the choir/praise team just haven't broached the subject with my Pastor yet ...long story, still praying about this matter oh and there is no church drama that brought me to this point.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 13, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I can carry a tune, but I know I need voice lessons ...I'm in my church choir and on our praise team ...sorry to say this but I've been thinking about leaving the choir/praise team just haven't broached the subject with my Pastor yet ...long story, still praying about this matter oh and there is no church drama that brought me to this point.



I'm not surprised to hear that you can sing...    You have such strength AND gentleness behind your speaking voice.   I can only imagine how God has blessed and annointed you with the gift to sing.    

Get the video going and bless us ...


----------



## makeupgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't think I can sing but I can carry a tune and is able to pick out the voice parts in the song.  

What songs do you sing best? 

Any song that I don't have to drop to tenor because I can't figure out how I should sing the song. lol

What is/are your favourite soug/s to sing?

I love praise and worship music, so anytime we sing those at my church, I'm happy go lucky. 

When did you or someone in your family notice your gift?

I'm not sure.  I remember singing in the middle of my bed when I was little but that just let my mom know that I was feverish.  I also sang in church choir and when I wasn't dancing in elementary school, I song in the school choir.  I still didn't think I could sing then but people used to say that I could.  This lady at my church said I have a beautiful alto voice. 

In what ways are you able to exercise your gift of singing? 

(Note: Please don't feel 'hindered' to share if you sing outside of your Church -- no condemnation here) :Rose:

I sing in the choir (whenever I can make it to rehearsals) but also doing church services when I'm not in the choir.  Also, in my car, my room, sometimes I may sing along with my ipod at my desk at work. 

Did you ever take 'voice' lessons or was it just natural?

To be honest, I'm not sure.  

Do you sing lullabies or soft songs to your 'babies'/children?

no kids yet unless you count stuff animals, then no. 

Do you have videos or a YouTube of you singing? Do you like your videos? Can you share them here? I think it would be a blessing. 

I have a youtube page but im definitely not singing.  I'm super shy when it comes to speaking or singing in public.  The only time I'm not really shy is with dancing.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 14, 2012)

makeupgirl said:


> I don't think I can sing but I can carry a tune and is able to pick out the voice parts in the song.
> 
> What songs do you sing best?
> 
> ...



   Hey Little One...   I can only imagine that you have a beautiful and calming voice with the gift of song.   

Thank you for sharing.     Your testimony is very encouraging.  God is using you to minister to others.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 14, 2012)

So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing?  I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift. 

Hi Shimmie,
I have been blessed with the gift of singing. I can sing but I can't SANG! 

What songs do you sing best? 
I love slow worship songs. I can't stand singing really upbeat Gospel songs that tire my voice out (e.g. "Souled Out" by Hezekiah Walker) 

What is/are your favourite song/s to sing?
One of my favorite songs is "Great is Thy Faithfulness." Also, "God Is." 


When did you or someone in your family notice your gift?
My kindergarden teacher noticed my gift and had me to perform at an awards ceremony when I was five years old. After that, my 5th grade music teacher noticed that I can sing and had me to audition for the city wide Honor Chorus, which I made!  


In what ways are you able to exercise your gift of singing?  
I sing with my family and whenever I like a song (gospel or secular). My dad and all of his siblings can sing so Christmas sounds like the Hallelujah Chorus!..seriously 

(Note:  Please don't feel 'hindered' to share if you sing outside of your Church -- no condemnation here) :Rose:

Did you ever take 'voice' lessons or was it just natural?
I didn't take voice lessons, per se, but I was taught a few things in the Honor Chorus. 

Do you sing lullabies or soft songs to your 'babies'/children?
I don't have any children, yet,  but I do sing to my nephew and babies that I have baby sat in the past to put them to sleep. 

Do you have videos or a YouTube of you singing?  Do you like your videos?  Can you share them here?   I think it would be a blessing.  

See the thing is, I get very shy and question if I even have a gift when people ask if I can sing. I say "yeah" and then they ask me to sing.  My nerves are very bad. I'd rather just sing and praise the Lord than stand there for them to judge if I can SING or _SANG_! 


When my mom was anxious, I would just talk to her very softly in a prayer and/or scripture and it would always calm her down and relax her.    I have a knack for putting people in my family to sleep...   

Shimmie, 
You have SUCH a sweet voice. Even if you can't sing, God has placed a gentle, calming anointing _in _ your voice. To me, that is as good as singing. Whenever you talk, the music never stops!


----------



## MSee (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been blessed with that gift. Unfortunately I've gotten extreme responses to it and suspect it's part of the reason I've experienced severe rejection in Church over the past 3 years. It's no longer a sore topic (long story) but I just don't like speaking about my singing ability. However, for you Shimmie I'll try and answer as much as I can. 

So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing? I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift. 

How I feel depends on the message of a song. When I practice a song, I take time to try and understand what the writer was trying to say; sense their emotion etc. Then I try to pass on that message, with every fiber of my being especially if it's a worship song. There are times when I could say I felt like either Heaven came down or I went to it. It wasn't necessarily because of my voice but more because of my focus.

What songs do you sing best? 

Praise and worship songs because I get caught up in them. However, I've been told I have quite a wide range. I can break out into an opera if needed. Hi or low it doesn't matter, but left up to me I'll just sing low. When I'm singing with others I prefer singing the alto parts, to me it's more flavorful.

What is/are your favourite song/s to sing?

I like a wide range. From old hymns to Gospel reggae to country. ( and a little soca/calypso, I'm a West Indian after all  )

When did you or someone in your family notice your gift?

One of my sisters noticed it first. She probably used to listen to me singing at the top of our cashew tree  or singing along with the artists on all her tapes. She was over the youth choir and got me to sing some solo parts. I hate performing and was very shy as a youth so my first perfomances were not stellar. But she believed in me. 


In what ways are you able to exercise your gift of singing? 

I have not ministered in song anywhere except at home and in the congregation (whith everyone else) at Church, in over a year but I'm fine with that. I've questioned God a lot after my life first turned upside down. The impression I got was, if I truly was using my gift for Him I should not be afraid if it is silenced for a while. I sing for Him and when He is ready, I'll bless others once again.

I was a soloist and a worship leader in my previous Church. I also lead the children's choir when necessary. 

(Note: Please don't feel 'hindered' to share if you sing outside of your Church -- no condemnation here) :Rose:

Did you ever take 'voice' lessons or was it just natural?

Technically it's natural, but I've never forgotten my scales that were taught in Primary School and some other things I had learned years ago. However, the last time I sang solo in Public it was a rather difficult song and I saught training online. I came upon, what I personally believe is one of the best. I used her free beginners lesson and my voice surprised even me, so much that I bought her program inspite of the cost. 

Shimmie I'll put a link up to her new free training. I'm certain she could take your voice platinum sis.  if you are interested. 
http://singingsolutions.com/ 


Do you sing lullabies or soft songs to your 'babies'/children?

I sing to my children. I need to start lullabies again. That would probably speed up bed time  

Do you have videos or a YouTube of you singing? Do you like your videos? Can you share them here? I think it would be a blessing. 

I'm still social media shy. 

I'm just curious. I'm not a singer, for some reason as an adult, I've never been able to sing; but I used to sing my sisters' to sleep each night and I used to sing soft songs to my babies. 

When my mom was anxious, I would just talk to her very softly in a prayer and/or scripture and it would always calm her down and relax her. I have a knack for putting people in my family to sleep...   

I just can't sing; my voice just never projected as a singer, it's just a low soft whisper. *shrugs* ...  

Thanks for sharing...  

Thanks for asking


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

delitefulmane said:


> So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing?  I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift.
> 
> Hi Shimmie,
> I have been blessed with the gift of singing. I can sing but I can't SANG!
> ...



DeLiGhTfulmane....

Thank you for the loving words.  Isn't interesting that I don't have a 'singing' voice.... :blush3:  

Your family with the singing is like me and my family with dancing.  We just love to dance.     It's all descent, nothing out of order... ( I'm the one who went 'cultural' with the native dances ).   

I can only imagine how beautiful you sound with your family joining in.  Wow!  Heaven's Choir here on earth.   

I hope you make a video soon.    Someone has to put YouTube out of it's misery, with all of the 'wanna be's'  I've seen.    

God bless you and keep singing, one day you'll see the ones who've been healed by your voice.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

MSee said:


> I have been blessed with that gift. Unfortunately I've gotten extreme responses to it and suspect it's part of the reason I've experienced severe rejection in Church over the past 3 years. It's no longer a sore topic (long story) but I just don't like speaking about my singing ability. However, for you Shimmie I'll try and answer as much as I can.
> 
> So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing? I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift.
> 
> ...



 MSee ........

What a blessing to know that you also have a beautiful voice of Ministry and song.   

Thank you for the link for 'voice lessons' ...   Ummmmm, my family may doing this as they enter the room while I practice.     

My son and daughter will be doing this to each other      And asking each other:  

'Can you come get 'Mom', she's at it again."  

They respond with ... 

"No, you do it"... it's your turn to get her."    

And in perfect harmony, they ask me...

'Mom' --- WHO GAVE YOU THAT LINK ? '    

*Nonetheless...*

Thank you MSee,  for such a wonderful post.  I hope that you too, will create a video of your 'Gift', so that others will not just hear, but they will be healed from whatever has broken their hearts.  They will be soothed by the measure of love that pours from your heart into theirs from your voice.

God bless you.  :Rose:


Okay... off to practice my 'ranges'.    Do ra me fa so ti la dooooooooooooooo

Me, me, me, me, me, me, me, meeeeeeeeee... 

sprays throat with lemon water...  

I hear frogs in the background. 

 

To all of the Beautiful Voices here...

:blowkiss:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^lol you always have a way of making me laugh..


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^lol you always have a way of making me laugh..



  I'm glad that I make you laugh... 

What would I do without  your pure dedication to the Lord.  Your worship is pure; your Ministry is sharp and cutting and it's healing and needed.  

Most of all, 'I Listen to you'.   I Listen when you speak.   I can only imagine how much more to hear you sing the loving praises of God.   I mean this, Amen.  

As for making you laugh, how's this?

Can I practice my voice lessons at your house... 

My kids will bring me there so fast, they won't even need a plane.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

^^at my house, if you are as bad as you then my dogs will be howling with you...lol

but seriously my pastor thinks erry one can sing by the power of the Holy Ghost, she don't care and encourages the worst singers to sing you know (I can do all things throught Christ that strenfthens me), I want to tell her so badly there is a reason why God didn't make us all with singing voices here on earth ...but when we get to heaven we will be singing with the angles in tune and in key, but some of us need to wait until then we get out 'glorified' voices


----------



## MSee (Mar 16, 2012)

Shimmie I apologise to your family   Can't resist an opportunity to share what helped me with others. It would be worst than doh, ray, meee if you tried that link. You'll be doing sirenes and all if it's like the old one I had downloaded. I'm just grateful my family knows that my crazy, unusual things usually come together nicely in the end. (I think I should note that I'm not an affiliate)

Iwanthealthyhair67 I also believe most people can sing, but if they get the right training for whatever their particular problem is. God can do anything so I wouldn't question your Pastor's logic. However, on the human side I've heard some singing in Church that I believe was to test my humility...I failed


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

I failled too

God bless her heart she spends lots of 'man hours' in choir pratice with these ones teaching them how to breathe, how to listen, formulating words etc, building up their self confidence and when they open their mouths, Lord have mercy aint nothing joyful bout that noise ...




MSee said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 I also believe most people can sing, but if they get the right training for whatever their particular problem is. God can do anything so I wouldn't question your Pastor's logic. However, on the human side I've heard some singing in Church that I believe was to test my humility...I failed


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *^^at my house, if you are as bad as you then my dogs will be howling with you...lol
> *
> 
> but seriously my pastor thinks erry one can sing by the power of the Holy Ghost, she don't care and encourages the worst singers to sing you know (I can do all things throught Christ that strenfthens me),
> ...



     @ the doggie's howling with me...  

I can get away with blaming them for the off tune notes.   

I can hear the sounds of our 'trio' now  (Awwww 'rooooooolllllllll'  Awwww roooooooooooolllll')     Awesome sounds, huh?   

I can see you now, running in with the anointing oil...  

In Church the music is so loud, no one can really hear anyone singing, so I always get a 'free pass' with that.   By time time we finish the praise music, and enter into 'worship', I'm in tears, so it's only natural for my voice to go into a soft singing whisper.  

God truly has my back...


----------



## kila82 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Shimmie, I have the gift of singing but unfortunately I don't use my gift and I really wish that I had been given a really useful gift like being super intelligent or an awesome writer.

I know I shouldn't feel this way but I had been so attacked in my youth because of singing it's hard to even sing to myself in the house. I feel my throat restricting and since I don't use my gift I get frustrated because my range isn't what it used to be. God revealed to me a couple of years ago that the enemy purposely attacked my gift so I would be too afraid to use it and I guess he won. I am so fearful to sing, the only time I felt comfortable is after a few drinks (yes alcohol) and since I try not to drink my voice pretty much goes unused *sigh* I hope one day I can break outta this fear/anxiety about singing and just sing like I used too. 

Sorry I didn't answer any of ur questions lol my mom tells me I've been singing since I was 2, never had a lesson and when I do sing I like to sing worship songs to myself


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

kila82 said:


> Hi Shimmie, I have the gift of singing but unfortunately I don't use my gift and I really wish that I had been given a really useful gift like being super intelligent or an awesome writer.
> 
> I know I shouldn't feel this way but I had been so attacked in my youth because of singing it's hard to even sing to myself in the house. I feel my throat restricting and since I don't use my gift I get frustrated because my range isn't what it used to be.
> 
> ...



 kila82

Another_ elephant_ that you shall conquer... in Jesus' Name.  

When God bestows a gift, He protects them.   Amen.


----------



## CoilyFields (Mar 16, 2012)

I can sing. I sing on the praise and worship team and in the choir at my church. I've pretty much sang all my life but I just stopped having stage fright lol.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

MSee said:


> Shimmie
> 
> I apologise to your family
> 
> ...



Well, I'm going to take the lessons anyway.   My darling children still need me...  

And they shall be my first audience.   

I love each of you, Ladies here.  Thanks for joining in this conversation.   See, if I never posted, I never would have received the help I needed.   We have not because we _'post'_ not.    

    to each of you.   

   I'm gonna 'sing' my songs....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 16, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> I can sing. I sing on the praise and worship team and in the choir at my church. I've pretty much sang all my life but I just stopped having stage fright lol.



Wow...     Thank you for blessing me by sharing this.  

CoilyFields...

Coily... what are some of your favorite songs to sing?  Please share.  

I'm beginning to think that stage fright is humility...    Each of you have shown your humility in many of your posts here in the forum.   Especially in your most recent thread, 'Coily'.    I was so blessed by what you shared with us.


----------



## CoilyFields (Mar 19, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Wow...  Thank you for blessing me by sharing this.
> 
> @CoilyFields...
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Shimmie !

I like all kinds of Christian music. I like to sing anything from old school (John P. Key) to Christian Alternative (love anything by Casting Crowns and Mercy Me). But at my church its all gospel (Love James Fortune and Preshea Hilliard). 

Right now God has put on my heart to sing "Draw me Nearer" to Him almost everyday in my personal worship. Its an oldie but goodie!


----------



## SummerSolstice (Mar 19, 2012)

I sing... I sang in the choir yesterday for the first time in several years. 
It was crazy I didn't have a solo but people who I don't know that well were coming up to me and saying how good it was to see me in the loft... that was very interesting to me.
I guess I need to continue to serve, although it is conflicting for me. Sigh.


----------



## CoilyFields (Mar 20, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I sing... I sang in the choir yesterday for the first time in several years.
> It was crazy I didn't have a solo but people who I don't know that well were coming up to me and saying how good it was to see me in the loft... that was very interesting to me.
> I guess I need to continue to serve, *although it is conflicting for me*. Sigh.


 
SummerSolstice , Why is it conflicting? Because of your fellow choir member with the gossiping tongue?


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Thank you Shimmie !
> 
> I like all kinds of Christian music. I like to sing anything from old school (*John P. Key*) to Christian Alternative (love anything by Casting Crowns and Mercy Me). But at my church its all gospel (Love James Fortune and Preshea Hilliard).
> 
> Right now God has put on my heart to sing "Draw me Nearer" to Him almost everyday in my personal worship. Its an oldie but goodie!



I'm so blessed by John P. Key's music.  'Standing in the Need of Prayer' is among my favorites.   God brought this man from drugs and death and disaster.    I haven't been up to date with his Ministry, however I pray that all is well with and for him.   

I got a testimony...  Praise God!  

Years ago he was a guest at my former Church.   Due to some unexpected challenges, I wasn't able to attend his music Ministry that night.    

Or so I thought.   

I received a call from my Pastor's wife who asked me to come to the Church to re-arrange the flowers on the Altar.    I went to the Church... the music Ministry was still in progress, I thought I had missed John P. Key Minister in song.  
*
However... Oh but God!*    I sat quietly in the back so as not to disturb any of the guests who seated up front nor to be a distraction to those ministering on the Altar.     

While sitting quietly in the back, I heard music, then these words being sung...  

_"It's me....... It's me, me, me........   It's me O'Lord.... standing .... in the need of ... prayer...._ 

O' Praise God!   John P. Key was singing my favorite song, and in his famous style 'runs' and all.   

I mean, God totally rearranged my schedule that night just to have me there and God 'waited' for me to arrive and then John P. Key sang the song that I love so much.  

I was too through... just blessed and so thankful.    God just shows up with so many loving surprises for us.    We're just that special to Him. 

O' did I mention that it was my Birthday!      

God blessed me with one of the most special birthday gifts.   I was just 'undone'.    

I love Jesus... He's just sooooooooooooo  'Jesus' .  No one else can ever be who He is... our Jesus, Our Lord, Our God.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Mar 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I've never been able to sing...    I'm sitting here listening to my favorite Christian radio station  (  www.wrbs.com  ) and the voices are so strong and beautiful.
> 
> So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing?  I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift.
> 
> ...



Shimmie this is such a fun thread!  I don't know how I missed it earlier.  Thanks for posting it .  I will come back later and fill out my answers.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 22, 2012)

EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> Shimmie this is such a fun thread!  I don't know how I missed it earlier.  Thanks for posting it .  I will come back later and fill out my answers.



Wonderful.... we have another voice of an angel among us.   

Please don't forget your beautiful Tiara .


----------



## Godyssey (Mar 26, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> *So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing?*
> Thanks for sharing...


I used to have an above average voice but not the best (no Whitney). However, a few years ago I got acid reflux and now my voice is shot. 

My younger sister has a fantastic singing voice (better than mine was) and I remember asking her the same thing about how it feels. Being able to sing well is such a great gift, imo.

*What songs do you sing best?* 
I used to be very good at Mariah songs and EnVogue. I'm an alto/sorprano.

*What is/are your favourite soug/s to sing? *
I loved to sing "You're Vanishing" From Mariah, "Tell Me" From Groove Theory, "Me Myself & I" from Cheryl Pepsi Riley, "Do Me Baby" From Melisa Morgan, "Cassanova Brown" from Teena Marie, and still, "Here We Go" from Minnie Riperton

*When did you or someone in your family notice your gift?*
I remember being in 10th grade practicing for a school talent show in my bathroom. My sister came in the bathroom, but didn't see me because I was looking in the mirror behind a partician. She heard me sing and said "Wow, was that you!?" Do it again! She couldn't believe it, lol.

However my mom, from a very early age, always said that she didn't care for my singing and that I caterwauled. It didn't matter how many people told her that I had a good voice. She basically said that I sucked.
Many years later, she confessed to me that she _did_ like my voice, but was jealous and didn't say so because she always wished that she could sing herself. 

Unfortunately because of that, no matter how good people told me I was, there was a huge part of me that was very self consciousness about singing.

*In what ways are you able to exercise your gift of singing? *
I was in chorus, so I learned lots of vocal exercises and I would practice often just because I loved to sing. I'd even write songs.

(*Note: Please don't feel 'hindered' to share if you sing outside of your Church -- no condemnation here)* :Rose: ---Thanks for that  But I could sing gospel too. Although, I couldn't do my favorite gospel song justice. It was Yolanda Adams. I forget what it's called. I think, something like "Have You Done What I've Asked Of You". Actually, I loved that whole album and would sing to it.

*Did you ever take 'voice' lessons or was it just natural?*
I guess I took voice lessons in chorus, i.e. the vocal exercises. 

*Do you sing lullabies or soft songs to your 'babies'/children?*
Yes, when my niece was an infant and would cry, I would sing "I Can't Help It" from Michael Jackson and it would immediately put a smile on her face. It was remarkable. 

*Do you have videos or a YouTube of you singing? Do you like your videos? Can you share them here? I think it would be a blessing.* 
No. By the time I got into the YouTube phenonemon, my voice was already gone.

*I just can't sing; my voice just never projected as a singer, it's just a low soft whisper. *shrugs* ...  *
This is how my voice is now when I try to sing. It's more whispery or I sometimes just sing how ever and don't try at all, which sounds horrible. It's sad because people used to liken my voice to having a gospel sound.
Too bad I was so insecure about it.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 26, 2012)

Godyssey said:


> I used to have an above average voice but not the best (no Whitney). However, a few years ago I got acid reflux and now my voice is shot.
> 
> My younger sister has a fantastic singing voice (better than mine was) and I remember asking her the same thing about how it feels. Being able to sing well is such a great gift, imo.
> 
> ...





You've been through a lot and you shared your heart in your post.  I love your 'freedom' in song.  Somehow, I believe that you will sing again.  

Is this the Album and Song by Yolanda Adams?  The video is on the far left, next to the lyrics of the song, "A Message to You".

http://batlyrics.com/a_message_to_you-lyrics-yolanda_adams.html

I see the love of God all in you Godyssey...   It's right there, your love for God.


----------



## Godyssey (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes!  That is the song!  I love it so much and haven't heard it in years!  Thank you Shimmie for posting that and your kind words.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 27, 2012)

Godyssey said:


> Yes!  That is the song!  I love it so much and haven't heard it in years!  Thank you Shimmie for posting that and your kind words.





I'm glad this is the song.  It speaks your heart.      One day, you will sing it and give life to those who hear you.  The life and love of God who dwells deeply within your heart.  

Blessings Godyssey ...


----------



## Pooks (Mar 27, 2012)

*I have always been singing from a very young age in my local church, helped lead the choirs in my church and now I still on my own and in praise and worship teams in church settings. I 100% believe (and have been told) I have a talent that God has blessed me with, in turn use to bless OTHERS with. I used to be shy about singing, but as I developed a relationship with God I realised it was not about ME, it was about Him, giving Him all the glory with everything he gave me, and blessing others.*



Shimmie said:


> So, those of you who sing, how does it feel when you sing? I can only imagine that it has to be a blessing to have such a gift.
> 
> *It feels awesome, like I am truly fulfilling a God-given purpose when I minister in song. Just singing anything, and truly ministering a song under the anointing of the Holy Spirit are worlds apart, and when I do the latter, the feeling is incomparable to just singing any old thing... I feel like I am giving my best to God, and so blessed that what I do is able to uplift and impact others in a positive way. Sometimes I feel my whole body is singing, I just wanna take off!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2012)

Pooks said:


> *I have always been singing from a very young age in my local church, helped lead the choirs in my church and now I still on my own and in praise and worship teams in church settings. I 100% believe (and have been told) I have a talent that God has blessed me with, in turn use to bless OTHERS with. I used to be shy about singing, but as I developed a relationship with God I realised it was not about ME, it was about Him, giving Him all the glory with everything he gave me, and blessing others.*



Thank you for sharing such a beautiful video, a beautiful voice with God's gift of love flowing from your heart.    You've blessed me and I'm so happy that I couldn't sing, for I would have never shared this thread.   

Praise God and I'm looking forward to your video lullabies, singing your babies to sleep.     In Jesus' name, Amen and Amen.   So shall it be.  Amen.


----------



## aribell (Mar 31, 2012)

Pooks  That was beautiful and very touching.    Thank you.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 1, 2012)

nicola.kirwan Thank you, and you're very very welcome.


----------



## stephluv (May 20, 2013)

Okkkkkkk Pooks you better saaaaaaaaaaaaaaangggggg boo!!!!- this is how i felt after I heard the first few seconds lol

Thank you for this thread Shimmie I was blessed by it


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2013)

stephluv said:


> Okkkkkkk Pooks you better saaaaaaaaaaaaaaangggggg boo!!!!- this is how i felt after I heard the first few seconds lol
> 
> Thank you for this thread Shimmie I was blessed by it



You're so very welcome Princess stephluv 


Now I gotta practice ... 

Clears throat:   

"Shimmie sings"  Do ra me fa so te la ... Doooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Whew!  That's a stretch.


----------



## JaneBond007 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a shower singer....should you EVER hear me sing in church?  Let the church say "NO!"  LOL.  I can carry a tune because I am musical (piano) but I don't have "the voice" at all.  I've always wanted to sing like that but I don't have it.


----------



## Shimmie (May 20, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> I'm a shower singer....should you EVER hear me sing in church?  Let the church say "NO!"  LOL.  I can carry a tune because I am musical (piano) but I don't have "the voice" at all.  I've always wanted to sing like that but I don't have it.



  I've always wanted to sing as well.  I think it has to do with the way I'm not breathing.  I've yet to connect with my diaphram. 

I can sing in low tones, a soprano I'll never be.  

I can dance, though.    :reddancer:


----------

